# Applying for film school



## Akanksha Singh (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi, i am an undergraduate student of civil engineering in New Delhi, India. I am extremely interested in developing a career in the film business though i am not yet sure whether i want to become a film director, a screenwriter or something else. I want to study in a good undergraduate film school in USA. Can i apply to an undergraduate film school after finishing my undergraduate course in civil engineering? What are the documents that i will need for the application? Please help.


----------

